# Instinctive Response Training Tactical Folding Knife Deployment While Grappling!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay this particular video clip is from our best selling dvd: *IRT Tactical Push Dagger Seminar DVD*.

I wanted to illustrate how easy it is to transfer from one tool to the next and you could insert any type of tool in here such as kubotan, fixed knife, push dagger or your could even pop up after delivering a strike and move away and draw your side arm.  Lots of possibilities if you train with a tool based mentality.

Here is the video:
[yt]bIyHiemMpo8[/yt]

This particular video is also up on the Blog today: *The Instinctive Edge*!
http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/03/29/bjj-life-style-grappling-and-steroids/

Enjoy!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Another great video, Brian.  I can see that you'd HAVE to train consistently with your weapon of choice to the point that deploying it becomes second nature when the adrenaline is pumping.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 29, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Another great video, Brian. I can see that you'd HAVE to train consistently with your weapon of choice to the point that deploying it becomes second nature when the adrenaline is pumping.


 
Absolutely Jeff.  You have to train with your tools so much that you do it without thought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (The Instinctive Response)


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! As an aside, where are you getting training versions of push daggers?


----------



## hapkenkido (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a great vid. you got that folder out quick.


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 29, 2008)

wow.  thats really good to know.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 31, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Thanks for sharing! As an aside, where are you getting training versions of push daggers?


 
Hey Arnisador I make my training versions of push dagger's.  I use some
plumbing t frame and a straight frame.  Connect them and add some 
pvc padding onto it and duct tape.  Total cost $3.33 per trainer and they
last well probably forever.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 31, 2008)

hapkenkido said:


> that is a great vid. you got that folder out quick.


 


Fiendlover said:


> wow. thats really good to know.


 
Thanks glad you enjoyed it!


----------

